# Movie Review - The Descent



## Huugs (Apr 25, 2005)

Dunno if you got it over in the US, but well anyway...

The story:
People go caving and have a great laugh. Well kinda.

Good film if you like scary films. I dont get scared or jump normally but this is one of the few films that made me jump. Also one of the few films Ive seen where the whole audience screams, jumps and then laughs from terror.

Highly recommended but not for the squemish. The friend I went with sat through about 3/4 of it with her fingers in her ears and hands over her eyes!

Anyone else?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Never hear of it! hmmm


----------

